# Modem Crash Upload Mode



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Any cm/aosp dev seen this while porting aosp/cm from scrratch on their D2xxx device?


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Guess no one has tried porting other OEM custom frameworks to the d2XXX devices....


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

i noticed this yesterday but was hoping someone who knew anything about it would chime in (*cough* ralekdev *cough*)

when/how did this happen? upon boot? android crash and got this? (i've never seen it before, but havent been on samsung devices too long either)


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

This happens when i try booting a sense4 port, right after the kernel starts, it restarts once on kernel init then it goes into this mode, my guess is the qcom d2XXX devices have a safety mechanism for modem/ril init, if the modem cant init it goes into this mode(random guess), this shouldn't be happening the kernel should just be able to start runtime and i should be able to start ddms and debug away until i get it to userland, btw if this is indeed a safety mechanism it should be at bootloader level, i highly doubt its on kernel level.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

rafyvitto said:


> This happens when i try booting a sense4 port, right after the kernel starts, it restarts once on kernel init then it goes into this mode, my guess is the qcom d2XXX devices have a safety mechanism for modem/ril init, if the modem cant init it goes into this mode(random guess), this shouldn't be happening the kernel should just be able to start runtime and i should be able to start ddms and debug away until i get it to userland, btw if this is indeed a safety mechanism it should be at bootloader level, i highly doubt its on kernel level.


tough to say for sure
it should in theory work though, unless you really piss off the modem (which is obviously happening here)
not sure what can be done, probably need to rip up the framework and replace a bunch of crap
what device is this sense 4 rom from?


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> tough to say for sure
> it should in theory work though, unless you really piss off the modem (which is obviously happening here)
> not sure what can be done, probably need to rip up the framework and replace a bunch of crap
> what device is this sense 4 rom from?


I dont think Riping up framework telephony and replacing it with D2xxx telephony will solve this, unless the D2xxx device have hardcoded ril class from hell that i dont know of, im using evita as base, could also use ville framework with framewrok-res/htc.resources from evita, i know sense framework pretty well, i shoudl be able to make a port happen, btu with this road block is going no were fast.


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Its kernel related as my buddy eugene373 said.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty sure I've seen that image before back in the EARLY days of AOSP... thinking dhacker might have had it, just a guess though.


----------

